# Camera questions



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What you'll want to use is called "flooded siamese cable". It's not terribly expensive, but good luck buying it in less than 1000' spools.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Depending on the distance, you might find it easier and cheaper to just pull some flooded coax and pull some THWN's beside it.


----------



## psd7.3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Im an idiot wen it comes to this techno stuff. What am i using the twhns for?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

psd7.3 said:


> Im an idiot wen it comes to this techno stuff. What am i using the twhns for?


The camera will need power, usually just a low voltage DC circuit (like 12 or 24 VDC or something like that), and it will need to transmit its signal.

Siamese cable has a set of conductors for power and a coaxial cable for signal all in the same deal. The "flooded siamese cable" that Shunk speaks of is probably the same thing, simply filled with some sort of goop that keeps water from wicking up the cable, so it's good for outdoor and underground use. Pulling that stuff through PVC in a ditch is fine, by the way.










The THWNs that he is speaking of just might be a cheaper way to get your DC circuit out to the camera, along with just an individual coax for the video signal.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

or you can always go direct burial with a balun at the end too


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been using Honeywell Siamese, however not underground. I like this stuff though.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you might want to do some reading on what's available, and decide what you are going to install before you do the wiring.

If they want sound, or if they want pan-tilt-zoom camera, you will need more conductors on that camera feed.


----------



## rnichols (Apr 19, 2011)

Depends... If you have one of those crazy kits that run on RCA that does the picture and the power over one connection.. then you need some RG59 or RG6 and then some rca connectors.. they make splice type connectors...

Or you could have a a prebought system that has a special svideo type cable that you would have to buy there extension pieces for. 

Anyway to attach a picture of what your connector looks like? I am guessing you have a system since you said VCR type connector...


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

rnichols said:


> Depends... If you have one of those crazy kits that run on RCA that does the picture and the power over one connection.. then you need some RG59 or RG6 and then some rca connectors.. they make splice type connectors...
> 
> Or you could have a a prebought system that has a special svideo type cable that you would have to buy there extension pieces for.
> 
> Anyway to attach a picture of what your connector looks like? I am guessing you have a system since you said VCR type connector...


A lot of the prepackaged kits use BNC connectors and the cables are really thin. The extension cables for those tend to cause a noticeable loss in picture quality


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> A lot of the prepackaged kits use BNC connectors and the cables are really thin. The extension cables for those tend to lose cause a noticeable lose in picture quality


Yeah, even kits that come with cables... unless they're a special connector, I make up my own.


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

psd7.3 said:


> ....mounted on the outside on a telephone pole.....


Dumb question who owns the telephone pole? Telco or you family. Who installed it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

gizmo21187 said:


> Dumb question who owns the telephone pole? Telco or you family. Who installed it.


Welcome back Gizmo............:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mikeykcl (May 31, 2012)

*What Camera are you installing?*

I have had a rash of clients buying in-box camera systems that come with a premade RJ45 shielded Cat 3 cable for the camera. They are a pain to install with the ends connected, but cutting and splicing creates problems (found that out the hard way) . Make certain you know which camera you are wiring for. I am certain I could buy the shielded cable and make the cables, but these aren't a big enough profit generator to bother.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I have always used cat5 with baluns at either end. Works perfectly, never had a problem. Depending on the distance, 1 cat5 will do a pan/tilt/zoom camera no problem, or a fixed camera with audio.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

My initial question is does he have permission to affix to the telephone pole?
My next question is does he care?

We always use direct burial in PVC.


----------



## GPM (Jun 17, 2012)

We do lots of camera work for more high end installs but here's an idea that might be worthwhile. 

Some of the new IP (internet protocal) cameras also allow POE, which is power over ethernet. This means the DC voltage rides on the CAT 5/6 cable so there is no need for extra wires. Also, the video is output to the CAT 5/6 so there is just one cable. And there are plenty of good CAT 5/6 cables for burial.

Depending upon if they want a fixed camera, a pan/tilt/zoom camera, how good the image quality needs to be, how long they hope the camera will last, if they need day/night vision, etc., they may be better off buying a little more expensive camera and running it into a computer.

If you want some advice on selecting an appropriate and cost effective IP camera just give me some more details and I will try to help.


----------

